# And you thought he was a bust...



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

*Hodge Named D-League Player Of Week 
March 17, 2008 - 5:04 pm 
Press Release - 
Julius Hodge of the Albuquerque Thunderbirds today was named D-League.com Performer of the Week for games played during the week of March 10. Hodge averaged 25.3 points, 8.8 rebounds, and 3.3 assists in four games this week. He is the third Thunderbird to earn the honor this season and the only D-League player to be awarded the honor in two different seasons. 

The North Carolina State product set season highs in points and rebounds on Tuesday, when he scored 34 points and grabbed 12 boards in a win over Austin, the first of four consecutive victories for the Thunderbirds. 
*

Congrats, Julius! Hopefully you'll get another shot at the L!


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

I figured he'd be hawkin' insurance by now...he's got the balding head for it...


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

Would have been cool if he made the transition to full-time PG. He would have ofset AI's height disadvantage at the SG spot.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

Man am I glad Denver picked Hodge over that BUST in Sacramento...Francisco Garcia or whatever that failure's name is...


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Hodge can play basketball. NBA front offices are just caught up in other stuff sometimes.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Hodge was one of my favorite college players to watch. He always played with great intensity and passion and he had that NYC style that made people want to go and watch him play. I hope he gets his shot to get back in the NBA again.


----------



## southnc (Dec 15, 2005)

Players often play well in the D-League; only to play like crap in the NBA. I believe players like Lonny Baxter would be examples of this. Don't kid yourself - these 2 leagues are many levels of performance apart.

Frankly, I think playing on teams in Europe or Israel would provide better experience for transitioning to the NBA. The level of performance there is much closer to the NBA.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

How many Israeli league pickups do you read about throughout the season?


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

Vermillion said:


> Would have been cool if he made the transition to full-time PG. He would have ofset AI's height disadvantage at the SG spot.


no. hes a terrible shooter. although id still rather have him over carter...


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

Nuggets never even put him on the court...what was the point of that pick? Just terrible...


----------

